
Sea salt around the world is contaminated by plastic - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/08/sea-salt-around-world-contaminated-by-plastic-studies
======
mrguyorama
>“Detectable levels of [the plastic] bisphenol A have been found in the urine
of 95% of the adult population of the United States.”

This implies to me that the plastic seems to not be biologically available,
and passes through unaltered. Unless of course there is a large disparity in
bisphenol in vs out. That could be one thing to attempt to find whether or not
we are putting ourselves at risk.

I am not a medical expert though.

The thing that makes me most upset about all the noise about microplastics is
that, for a lot of them anyway, they were completely unnecessary. They were
often added to cleansing products as an exfoliant, completely ignoring the
fact that sand is a fairly functional abbrasive, and silica has been used to
that effect in toothpaste for quite some time.

And yet people bought into it in droves.

